# Added robber screen... How long til my bees figure it out



## John T (Jun 11, 2016)

How long til my bees figure it out
I want to build a slide in insert to fit the A Frame
but they are getting hammered every day


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

They'll probably figure it out in about a day. You'll still see some confusion. Robbers and bees out for their first flight will have to learn it.


----------

